# Wonder Wheels Hot Wheels - To Answer A Question



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

A lot of people have asked a question recently - is it like IronX?

Well, my Mrs had the great idea of putting a red scarf in with the wash, so this morning a diversion to Roberty Dyas en route to work was in order. Got my colour run additive and on the way to the till, I spotted the wonder wheels for the grand sum of £3.99 for 500ml and bought that too.

Here it is, sat on my desk looking all, purple and stuff.










:wave: Wave back to the wonder wheels every one!

Anyway, I'm a bit of a funky cat and you know what killed the cat right? Yes, curiosity. I popped the lid off and took a sniff.

HOLY COW I NEARLY BARFED ON MY DESK!

Worst part is, unbeknown to me, my boss and the boss of another department were watching the whole time 

I'll give it a shot at some point to rate it's cleaning power. 
First impression is it's thicker so probably wont go as far as the very watery IronX.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Do post your findings, I have not used iron x or Wolfs as I have been very pleased with this product and got it cheaper than you did :d, I notice the filthier the wheels the more bleeding effect


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Did that require aggitation Avanti?

Do you mind me asking where you got yours from and how much? Or is that a secret only you will know lol.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Matt_Nic said:


> Did that require aggitation Avanti?
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you got yours from and how much? Or is that a secret only you will know lol.


£3.50 from Tesco forecourt, not agitation just power washed off, the product was left to dwell whilst I cleaned the interior of the car.

Here is the video of the rinse down (click on the pic to play)



one bottle does 4-6 cars :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this product "dangerous" to use every week though?!?!

I know with the normal WW stuff, I only use it if I am really in the need of extra power...and do not use it for a normal wash?!?!

Looks good though...

:thumb:



Oh, and Hello Wonder Wheels, welcome to DW... :wave:


----------



## morganste (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm, works out at £31.92 for 4 litres so nearly £20 cheaper than IronX for the equivilent amount of product.

I may give this a try!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> Is this product "dangerous" to use every week though?!?!
> 
> I know with the normal WW stuff, I only use it if I am really in the need of extra power...and do not use it for a normal wash?!?!
> 
> ...


I have found it no less effective and no more dangerous than other offerings, in the video you can see there is still beading effect after the soiling is removed, all that is applied to the wheels is liquid wax for protection :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers... 

:thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

As some one who uses Megs Hot Wheels every weel this stuff would surely be like break to my wheels lol.


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I have this version. I paid £1.69 for it from Home Bargains and yes it does work quite well :thumb: I also wondered what the smell was like, I so wish I hadnt took a sniff


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

I've used the Turtle wax ice, was well impressed. Spray on, leave for 10 mins, jet wash off, got rid of 99% of the dirt without agitation


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know if any of these alternative products are bodywork friendly btw guys.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

DMS said:


> I have this version. I paid £1.69 for it from Home Bargains and yes it does work quite well :thumb: I also wondered what the smell was like, I so wish I hadnt took a sniff


I still got plenty of that Turtle Wax Ice Wheel Clean, and at £1.69 I bought loads of it from Home Bargains.
Bloody good stuff :thumb:.
Best bargain I've ever had, still don't understand why they sold it so cheap .


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Wonder if this stuff would be good on some very bad wheel backs (like 11 years old and never been cleaned)? I'm going to try Wolfs on one but wonder if is this likely to be stronger incase I need some extra cleaning power.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

It really does depend how much you use in comparison to other products.

For example, at £3.99 for 500ml that is just cheaper than Wolfs De-Ironiser at £10delivered for 1000ml. BUT, if you use 40ml per wheel of WW and only 20ml of Wolf's then one is clearly cheaper than the other.

Wolf's and IX are both PH neutral too! :thumb: 

Food for thought.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

I've already got the Wolfs anyway, so will use that first, more thinking ahead as they are pretty bad (the fronts being worse, so maybe the rears won't be quite so bad).

I think my neighbours are going to think I've got OCD as I've never been out washing and polishing my cars as much as lately.  My 'new' Z3 is the current focus, but my OH's Mini hadn't been waxed for a while. Also my work 320d is only a month old, but despite the speed at which it gets dirty, I can't bare to take it to a car wash (mechanical or supermarket car park  ). Funny thing is the 320d needs claying as there is a rough patch on the bonnet (probably overspray from some pre delivery repaint, but I can't spot the colour change ).

Sorry for the ramble...can't get out to do anymore cleaning tonight.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think for occasional use may come in handy and costco do 5ltr for £7 plus vat


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

OldskoolRS said:


> Wonder if this stuff would be good on some very bad wheel backs (like 11 years old and never been cleaned)? I'm going to try Wolfs on one but wonder if is this likely to be stronger incase I need some extra cleaning power.


Try the 'original' Wonder Wheels if their that bad :thumb:.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Good thinking. I might have some in the back of my garage...I bought some years ago to clean some really bad wheel trims on my OH's old Rover 214. I've not dared use it near alloys as I thought they'd disolve before my eyes.  Should be OK used carefully...


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

OldskoolRS said:


> Good thinking. I might have some in the back of my garage...I bought some years ago to clean some really bad wheel trims on my OH's old Rover 214. I've not dared use it near alloys as I thought they'd disolve before my eyes.  Should be OK used carefully...


Here you go, about half way down...:thumb:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=252243&highlight=wonderwheels

Good stuff Wonder Wheels .


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

The hard bit will be trying to keep WW off the front part of the wheels, incase it causes any marks or staining (the fronts are really good since I used Wolfs and some Menz to get a few stubborn marks off). My worst two aren't quite as bad as the ones on the other thread, so I'm now more hopefull of really getting them looking good, thanks. :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My threads from last year when i tested it...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2917435

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227529

Thanks for posting...:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

so is this a burnt on brake dust remover, i.e acidic? or that normal wonder wheels, only asking as i need something to remove baked on dust from some of my new customers wheels, i have only ever used non acid wheel cleaners & wolfs decon gel once or twice(but didnt think worked very well, but only left it for 10mins) so just a bit concerned at using an acid cleaner.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

So...I did two of the worst wheels today. I used the wonderwheels and it brought them up really well. A bit of tar remover afterwards and a polish with some SRP I had kicking around and I sealed them with a coat of 476S. I even wiped the tyre walls with some AG bumper treatment I found (the tyres are being replaced soon anyway). 

There are a few scratches on the wheel backs, where they've been caught on the brake disc when being removed I guess. I might flat them down and respray the backs (fronts are fine bar the smallest of chips in a couple of places). Trouble is the backs are a funny colour, so might be hard to replicate, but for now, back on the car they look 100% better. Really not worth the expense of a 'pro' refurb at the moment.

Sorry I forgot to take a proper before photo until I'd already started putting on the ww, but it was only on half the wheel at the time. Looks pretty good with the wheel back on the car (paintwork needs polishing as there are a few swirls, but you can't see in this photo thankfully.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job there mate! :thumb:
How come you didn't need a de-iron product (like Iron-X or Wolf's Brake Duster) in so contaminated wheels?

Have you ever tried FK 1000p instead of Colli? I think it's gonna give you even longer durations?


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Not sure why I didn't need Iron-X (or Wolfs which is what I use normally) the WW seemed to take everything off bar the tar. I just used the 476S as that's what I have to hand. I need to top up on some more polish, sealant and wax for the bodywork anyway so I'm looking into alternatives. Best to use up what I have first though...gets expensive otherwise (though it is adictive  ).

Just off to do the front wheels, which aren't so bad (they were on the back until I swopped them over last week). Just done the Gliptone treatment on a slight scuff on the driver's bolster, so the car is coming on nicely. Already getting comments by the neighbours how nice it looks...next will be the 'you'll polish the paint off it' type comments I guess.


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

OldskoolRS said:


> Not sure why I didn't need Iron-X (or Wolfs which is what I use normally) the WW seemed to take everything off bar the tar. I just used the 476S as that's what I have to hand. I need to top up on some more polish, sealant and wax for the bodywork anyway so I'm looking into alternatives. Best to use up what I have first though...gets expensive otherwise (though it is adictive  ).
> 
> Just off to do the front wheels, which aren't so bad (they were on the back until I swopped them over last week). Just done the Gliptone treatment on a slight scuff on the driver's bolster, so the car is coming on nicely. Already getting comments by the neighbours how nice it looks...next will be the 'you'll polish the paint off it' type comments I guess.


Using what you have at hand is wise and generally OK. When you go out to buy stuff, try the FK 1000p (there's a very economical small 56gr sample pot) and I think you won't regret it. Imo it's the next best thing as long as you don't go on to expensive nano alternatives for the rims. 

As far as the neighbors' comments... You'll get addicted to it in due time!


----------

